# Upgrade or Not ???



## rahulyo (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Friends ...

As u can see in my system spec. I have Intel E4500 @3GHz and Palit 4850 512 mb Sonic (740/1100) ...

I have some doubts in my mind ...

Is my E4500 bottleneck to 4850 ??? 

Is their any need to upgrade my system ??? 

If yes then which one CPU or GPU ???

Reply soon guys ...


----------



## Mussels (Nov 24, 2009)

nope, seems fairly balanced to me


i'd replace the CPU first


----------



## HammerON (Nov 24, 2009)

Have you had any problems playing the games you like?
You may want to try to oc your cpu, but I don't think you should have any bottleneck issues.


----------



## rahulyo (Nov 24, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Have you had any problems playing the games you like?
> You may want to try to oc your cpu, but I don't think you should have any bottleneck issues.



Yes i face problem in games ...

Now I m playing Wolfenstein, feel some lagging in game ...

My 3d mark Vantage score :-


----------



## HammerON (Nov 24, 2009)

Then I agree (of course with Mussels) and would look at upgrading your CPU~


----------



## rahulyo (Nov 24, 2009)

So Pls suggest me good CPU for upgrade ...


----------



## Mussels (Nov 24, 2009)

rahulyo said:


> Yes i face problem in games ...
> 
> Now I m playing Wolfenstein, feel some lagging in game ...



that might be due to your 2GB of ram

my suggestion would be 4GB of ram and windows 7 64 bit (your CD key for 32 bit works fine in x64)

after that, find a 45nm intel CPU with 6MB of cache - something like an E8400 or E8500


----------



## rahulyo (Nov 24, 2009)

How is Q9400 ???


----------



## Mussels (Nov 24, 2009)

rahulyo said:


> How is Q9400 ???



while its a quad core, its got the cache reduced. since most games only use two cores, those games would benefit from a higher clocked dual core with more cache, than a cut back quad


edit:

http://processorfinder.intel.com/details.aspx?sSpec=SLB6B
Q9400

its techincally two dual cores on the one chip, so it has 2x3MB cache to make 6MB total. That means any games that use two cores or less, only have 3MB of accesible cache

http://processorfinder.intel.com/details.aspx?sSpec=SLAPK
E8500 is a dual core, with 6MB total cache (same amount) so any program (1 or two cores used) has all 6MB available

then you factor in the 500Mhz difference, and its a no brainer - the dual core is a far better choice for gaming


----------



## ste2425 (Nov 24, 2009)

Mussels said:


> that might be due to your 2GB of ram
> 
> my suggestion would be 4GB of ram and windows 7 64 bit (your CD key for 32 bit works fine in x64)
> 
> after that, find a 45nm intel CPU with 6MB of cache - something like an E8400 or E8500



+1 for the E8xxx i have one in my rig witha 4850 and im getting great performance, just lettin you no froma guy who has a rig alitle similar


----------



## rahulyo (Nov 24, 2009)

But Quad core is better for Future Gaming  ...


----------



## Mussels (Nov 24, 2009)

rahulyo said:


> But Quad core is better for Future Gaming  ...



only if you buy one with the full cache.


The thing is, games may use more cores over time - but performance of the first core is still going to be the main factor to your performance. they cant split the game into more and more threads, they just move tasks over.


lets say they make core 1 for graphics, core 2 for AI, core three for sound, core 4 for anything left over.

we all know that graphics is going to need the most CPU power and sound is going to need shit all - but the way this stuff works, core 3 and 4 cant help with core 1. the entire application would be limited by the speed of that one core.


So yes - a dual core is better for the immediate future and 1-2 years, and then it comes out even for a while (compared to this budget quad core)

but shit - in 4 years, he'll likely have a new PC


----------



## rahulyo (Nov 24, 2009)

If i upgrade my CPU now then for next 2-3 years no chance of upgrade CPU ,thr4 ask about quad core  ...

Can u suggest any Quad core with the full cache ???


----------



## Mussels (Nov 24, 2009)

Q9450 would be the cheapest, but if you intend to overclock its not an easy one due to the low multiplier.

its also got that ~500Mhz disadvantage for modern games


----------



## rahulyo (Nov 24, 2009)

Mussels said:


> Q9450 would be the cheapest, but if you intend to overclock its not an easy one due to the low multiplier.
> 
> its also got that ~500Mhz disadvantage for modern games



I dont know anything about  "~500Mhz disadvantage for modern games" ...

Can u pls explain ????


----------



## Mussels (Nov 24, 2009)

rahulyo said:


> I dont know anything about  "~500Mhz disadvantage for modern games" ...
> 
> Can u pls explain ????



quad core at 2.4Ghz
dual core at 3.16GHz


any programs that use two cores or less are going to get a nice boost on the dual core, from the higher clocks.

even games that use 3/4 cores might see a boost on the dual core, the MHz/raw power can matter more than the amount of cores


edit: since you may not be clear, MHz is a measurement of time. 4x2GHz doesnt equal 8GHz - its four clocks ticking away at the same time (or four engines at the same RPM) - they can each carry their own load at different tasks, but they cant make each other go faster, or work harder


----------



## legends84 (Nov 24, 2009)

E8xxx series would be better.. or Q9550 is you have the cash lol


----------



## rahulyo (Nov 24, 2009)

Mussels said:


> quad core at 2.4Ghz
> dual core at 3.16GHz
> 
> 
> ...



Ohh..

So Dual core is much better than Quad core in Games ...

I think Dual core like E8400/E8500 is better upgrade for 1-2 years ...

Any other suggestions for increase performance of my system ???


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 24, 2009)

a q9450 o/c to 3ghz or 3.2 is no prob for one of these chips...ive had mine as high as 3.5 for 24/7 usage


----------



## legends84 (Nov 24, 2009)

rahulyo said:


> Ohh..
> 
> So Dual core is much better than Quad core in Games ...
> 
> ...



i think you should add some more rams


----------



## Mussels (Nov 24, 2009)

rahulyo said:


> Ohh..
> 
> So Dual core is much better than Quad core in Games ...
> 
> ...



i already said that, another 2GB of ram and a 64 bit operating system.

32 bit operating systems are capped at 2GB per program, with 64 bit its 4GB in 32 bit programs and as much ram as you have for 64 bit programs - its definitely a future proofing you'll need, as games these days are already pushing the 2GB boundary


----------



## rahulyo (Nov 24, 2009)

How is AMD phenom 2 x3 720 BE compare to E8400/E8500 ???


----------



## legends84 (Nov 24, 2009)

rahulyo said:


> How is AMD phenom 2 x3 720 BE compare to E8400/E8500 ???



in gaming.. E8500 are a little better compare to 720. 720 is tri core and had advantage in multi-task. but you could always o.clock the 720 for some great performance


----------



## Mussels (Nov 24, 2009)

720's are pretty good.

the information i gave was based on intel, since thats the system you have - you go a 720, and you'll need a new motherboard as well.


----------



## legends84 (Nov 24, 2009)

Mussels said:


> 720's are pretty good.
> 
> the information i gave was based on intel, since thats the system you have - you go a 720, and you'll need a new motherboard as well.



+1


----------



## rahulyo (Nov 24, 2009)

Can i put Phenom 2 x4 940/955 on any cheap AM3 socket mobo and get good performance ???


----------



## legends84 (Nov 24, 2009)

rahulyo said:


> Can i put Phenom 2 x4 940/955 on any cheap AM3 socket mobo and get good performance ???



yes you can.. the phenom 2 x4 940 is AM2+ i think... 955 is AM3


----------



## Mussels (Nov 24, 2009)

performance doesnt really vary between motherboards, its the reliability, features, and overclocking that varies.


you already seem to have an overclocking capable intel system, why would you want to downgrade to a budget AMD?


----------



## rahulyo (Nov 24, 2009)

My most of friends sold their Intel base systems and shift to AMD ...

And whenever they come to my home sung a song about AMD and try to convinced me abt shift to AMD ...


----------



## JTS (Nov 24, 2009)

rahulyo said:


> My most of friends sold their Intel base systems and shift to AMD ...
> 
> And whenever they come to my home sung a song about AMD and try to convinced me abt shift to AMD ...



Did they originally have older intel based systems before going to AMD?  Obviously a newer/faster AMD chip will yield better performance than an older, slower intel rig.  That's why they are singing that AMD song 



You should base your decision on your budget: 

 2GB + new intel chip, OR  2GB +new mobo +new AMD chip.


----------



## rahulyo (Nov 24, 2009)

JTS said:


> Did they originally have older intel based systems before going to AMD?  Obviously a newer/faster AMD chip will yield better performance than an older, slower intel rig.  That's why they are singing that AMD song
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We almost had same Intel base systems but now they shift to AMD and i m still with my old Intel system ...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 24, 2009)

As intel chips have moved to the I7, I5, and I3 they have beaten AMD Phenom II  BUT if you compare a high end Phenom II to 775 then you should get AMD but if you willing to change motherboard and RAM got get a I7 920 or somthing


----------



## rahulyo (Nov 24, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> As intel chips have moved to the I7, I5, and I3 they have beaten AMD Phenom II  BUT if you compare a high end Phenom II to 775 then you should get AMD but if you willing to change motherboard and RAM got get a I7 920 or somthing



I don't have that much money for I7 ...


----------



## r9 (Nov 24, 2009)

I don`t say dual cores arent fast enough but I think that now is time for quad core. 
Benches that are done for quad vs dual core aren`t reflecting real world situations.
Let me explain. When reviewer bench disables everything so wont interfere with the results. But in real world we have software running in background on quad core you have extra two cores for messengers burning dvd downloading antivir scanning.
And if you decide to go for dual core get E6300(pentiumD not c2d) great overclocker and dirty cheap.


----------



## rahulyo (Nov 25, 2009)

I think AMD tri/quad core is better for upgrade ...

What r u say guys ???


----------



## Zubasa (Nov 25, 2009)

rahulyo said:


> I think AMD tri/quad core is better for upgrade ...
> 
> What r u say guys ???


Get yourself a PII 955 and OC away.


----------



## fyi? (Nov 25, 2009)

Upgrade the GPU. a 3ghz definitely will NOT bottleneck a 4850. You should be fine with a 4890 even.


----------



## ste2425 (Nov 25, 2009)

wat res do u game at? coz there might be no need to fork out on a new gpu unless A, you want dx11 or B ur game at a silly high resolution


----------



## rahulyo (Nov 25, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> wat res do u game at? coz there might be no need to fork out on a new gpu unless A, you want dx11 or B ur game at a silly high resolution



1900x1080 ...


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 25, 2009)

Dude if i were you, go grab a 785G board and grab a P II X4 955 you will be happy!!!! thats if you can afford it and then your friends will be happy too!


----------



## {JNT}Raptor (Nov 25, 2009)

rahulyo said:


> My most of friends sold their Intel base systems and shift to AMD ...
> 
> And whenever they come to my home sung a song about AMD and try to convinced me abt shift to AMD ...



Don't be a follower.....be THE leader...slap a E8500 in there and bump it up to 4 Ghz with most any decent air cooler and slap your friends around the next time they come over with your 4gig Dual....add in another 2gig of memory like mentioned with the x64 OS and there is very little your not going to be able to do for some time.

Hope it helps.


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 25, 2009)

{JNT}Raptor said:


> Don't be a follower.....be THE leader...slap a E8500 in there and bump it up to 4 Ghz with most any decent air cooler and slap your friends around the next time they come over with your 4gig Dual....add in another 2gig of memory like mentioned with the x64 OS and there is very little your not going to be able to do for some time.
> 
> Hope it helps.



Yeah do what raptor says, hes on the right track!


----------



## rahulyo (Nov 25, 2009)

This is a Last question pls ans ....

How is Q9550 compare to e8400/e8500 ???


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 25, 2009)

Now the Q9550 looks hot with its 12mb L2 Cache! and the 1333FSB and the 45nm architecture.

that would be a good quad core choice IMO


----------



## legends84 (Nov 25, 2009)

Q9550 is a better choice...


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 25, 2009)

Q9550 all the way


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 25, 2009)

wat they said lol!

A Q9550 is pretty much similar in performance to the Phenom II X4 955, they both OC well, both perform really well1


----------



## 20mmrain (Nov 26, 2009)

Upgrade the CPU to a E8400 and the card too a 5770. That would be my suggestion. If your having problems playing games. And if you want to keep it cheap. 
Otherwise if your looking to spend more money wait a few weeks ( to a couple months) when the i3's come out then upgrade to that with all new tech. and maybe include a 5870 or a new Femi GT300 when they arrive.
But of course I'm just going by the trend that your system is showing me now. But the sky is the limit......... How much money do ya got?


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 26, 2009)

Get a q9550 at micro center for 169.99$, while picking one up look at the S-Spec or stepping number and get a SLBV8 stepping q9550. My friends bought a q9550 from micro center and its rock stable 4.3Ghz at 1.36 volts 24/7.


----------



## rahulyo (Nov 26, 2009)

^I m living in India thr4 Microcenter is bit long for me ...

Any other options ???


----------



## 20mmrain (Nov 26, 2009)

They have a point with the Q9550 they are a great CPU...... I just wasn't sure how much money you had to spend. If you can afford it hey man go for it....... they are so fun!!!


----------



## rahulyo (Nov 26, 2009)

^If i found Q9550 in good rate then i go with Q9550 ,otherwise E8400+ATi 5770 ...


----------



## {JNT}Raptor (Nov 26, 2009)

rahulyo said:


> ^If i found Q9550 in good rate then i go with Q9550 ,otherwise E8400+ATi 5770 ...





Yes. 


Hope it helps.


----------

